# Why is Nintendo so bad now?



## Deleted User (May 19, 2010)

Used to be so damn good, Mario 64, Mario Kart, Zelda Ocarina of Time, all that fun stuff, now all they do is pump out overdone *censored.2.0* over and over, same old stuff they've killed over the years. It's sad really.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 19, 2010)

Nintendo has not changed since the NES days. Your tastes have.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 19, 2010)

You do have a point. I wouldn't call them bad though. I think they just need to change some things up in their franchises or add new ones in. I think we might see that this year though with the new Zelda game and Metroid.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nintendo has not changed since the NES days. Your tastes have.


I think that's what he's complaining about. How they haven't changed at all.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 19, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it isn't broken don't try to fix it, we all see how well that worked out for Sonic.


----------



## Mino (May 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nintendo has not changed since the NES days. Your tastes have.


Hah, that is certainly not true.

And I find it funny that you listed N64 games as the "damn good" stuff.  Shows how old you are.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 19, 2010)

Who's the ugly kid in your signature?


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People do like new things sometimes, though.


----------



## Rocketman (May 19, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Who's the ugly kid in your signature?


That could be him you know.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well those are the ones i remember the most, i do also remember the donkey king countrys and mario world. those were when i was a bit younger though.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 19, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... and?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 19, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, if anything the only thing different is game difficulty. Also, the N64 is 14 years old.


----------



## Erica (May 19, 2010)

I don't think this has to do with anything . . . but .


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 19, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> I don't think this has to do with anything . . . but .


You are correct. That was completely off-topic and irrelevant.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nintendo has not changed since the NES days. Your tastes have.


Mega's correct. Nintendo, for the most part, hasn't changed one bit when it comes to their games. They've just progressed and innovated as technology has advanced. Though, whether or not Carter Hull's tastes have changed is irrelevant, since he's just being a troll, and this is just a troll thread.


----------



## Zangy (May 20, 2010)

THEY'VE GOTTEN SO LAME LATELY. I MEAN WII PARTY?! SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Mino (May 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing different about Nintendo is that their games are easier?  What's the Wii then?  Their whole business strategy has changed dramatically from one generation to the next.  In the SNES era, Nintendo was a sometimes-vicious and controlling company, even over the companies developing games for their console.  Can you imagine them trying to *censored.3.0* with third-party developers now?  That is, if they had any?

And I know how old the N64 is, I remember when it was released.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've always had the same business strategy though, whether you like to believe it or not, even in the NES days, their target was everybody, their goal was to get an NES in every home. You can even see alot of things you see on the Wii in NES accesories. All they've done is step it up since Iwata became the new president.


----------



## Mino (May 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't actually prove anything.  What that boils down to is "sell as many units as possible" which hardly is a coherent business strategy.

Believe me, I know my tastes have changed, but so has Nintendo.  If my tastes have changed, how is it that I still enjoy games ranging from Balloon Fight and Super Mario Bros. 3 on the NES to Animal Crossing and Pikmin on the GameCube?  If Nintendo's game philosophy hasn't changed, besides making games easier, how is it that I can't stand the Wii and its games?  I haven't grown out of Nintendo, and according to you Nintendo hasn't changed.  So which is it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many people are blinded by nostalgia.


----------



## Kyel (May 20, 2010)

You know, you're going to hell now :X


----------



## Mino (May 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are you saying that Nintendo makes consistently *censored.2.0*ty games, I just like them because they remind me of times past?


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 20, 2010)

I still like Nintendo


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 20, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you see, many people's tastes may move on, but they cling to the games of old and think they are so great, because of nostalgia. Let's look at SMB NES. Clunky controls, terrible music, terrible graphics, no story, bad level design, etc., technically speaking, Super Mario Galaxy would be the better game, and the only reason people would defend the older game is either because of nostalgia, or because that's what the gaming community would dictate as a "classic" or "amazing" game, which is why if someone who is completely new to gaming, who's only played SMG, who's never even heard of the first Mario game played it, he'd think it was terrible.
So then, let's look at this, many people might say the newer games are bad, but in reality, the nostalgia free truth is this:
SMG > SM64
LoZ: TP > OOT
ACCF > ACGC
That's just a few examples.

The main point is, Nintendo has not changed at all, so the only reason anyone can really dislike the newer games is one of the following:
1. Tastes have changed, with Nostalgia being the only thing keeping them clinged onto the older games
2. The game formula has become stale to them, so they are bored of them, with Nostalgia being the only thing keeping them clinged onto the older games

Personally, i'm a number 2, I can try to pick up and play Galaxy again, but i'd get bored of it quickly, but if I picked up SM64, i'd have fun just running around doing nothing at all.
However even so, i'll still buy Mario Galaxy 2 because despite that I will enjoy it.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well you see, many people's tastes may move on, but they cling to the games of old and think they are so great, because of nostalgia. Let's look at SMB NES. Clunky controls, terrible music, terrible graphics, no story, bad level design, etc., technically speaking, Super Mario Galaxy would be the better game, and the only reason people would defend the older game is either because of nostalgia, or because that's what the gaming community would dictate as a "classic" or "amazing" game, which is why if someone who is completely new to gaming, who's only played SMG, who's never even heard of the first Mario game played it, he'd think it was terrible.
> So then, let's look at this, many people might say the newer games are bad, but in reality, the nostalgia free truth is this:
> SMG > SM64
> LoZ: TP > OOT
> ...


You're simply assuming in that post that newer = better, which is simply not the case. Just because a game is more technically advanced to it's predecessor doesn't mean it's any more fun. Besides, how do you measure how "good" a game is? Review scores? Average enjoyment per capita? No, of course not. It's all down to opinion.

Example:
Many people consider SMB3 to be a better game than SMW. Higher difficulty, more powerups, whatever. Are those people BLINDED BY NOSTALGIA because the game is older? No, they just prefer that game.

More technically advanced =/= Automatically superior


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (May 20, 2010)

I don't think Nintendo has changed I think their direction has changed. It used to be about the consumer, just like with Macintosh but now its been sold out to the only care which is 'profit'.. But, I still have a little faith and hope for Nintendo.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGurrl said:
			
		

> I don't think Nintendo has changed I think their direction has changed. It used to be about the consumer, just like with Macintosh but now its been sold out to the only care which is 'profit'.. But, I still have a little faith and hope for Nintendo.


It's still about the consumer, just as it always has been. Of course, it's always been about money, too, just like any other company out there. Without money, they wouldn't be able to make new products for the consumers. =p Anyway, I'd say that Nintendo is more about the consumer right now than they have ever been. They go to great lengths to benefit people's lives with games like Wii Fit Plus, and they also just allied with the American Heart Association. Nintendo wants to make people's lives better. Yes, they also want money, but you can't expect them to _not_ want money.


----------



## Nixie (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingGurrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best thing is go outside and do exercise there... Fresh air do better good than a TV screen... :/


----------



## Rawburt (May 20, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nerds hate sunlight. =p

Going outside is better, but a lot of Nintendo's target audience with Wii Fit won't do it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it matter if you're inside or outside, as long as you're getting exercise? Besides, Wii Fit Plus isn't mean to completely replace all other forms of activity, it's meant to complement them. Wii Fit Plus is perfect for people who want to exercise, but just don't know how to go about it on their own. I'll admit, I'm one of those people. For the most part, I can't exercise unless I have something telling me exactly what to do. Wii Fit Plus does that for me, plus it's also fun to play, and it actually gives me motivation to exercise. Though, I've been slacking and haven't played it in quite awhile...shame on me, lol.


----------



## Nixie (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh tye... *shakes head in shame x3* Uhh... go for a 5 hr hike in the welsh mountains and then go climb up trees  there, your exercise plan for the day XD

@rawburt: Vampires hate the sun too ;D


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 20, 2010)

I've noticed something.
Every time one of these arguments break and out someone goes off to list how Nintendo doesn't make crappy games, they always list the same four-five games over and over.

What I'm trying to get at is, if Nintendo doesn't make crappy games why are there only ever a few listed?


----------



## -Aaron (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Wii Music is supposed to complement real instrument playing?
Wii Sports is supposed to complement actual sports?
Wii Play is supposed to complement air hockey? Fishing? Going to a farm?
Nothing beats the real deal. Also, it's called a gym.


----------



## Micah (May 20, 2010)

Sunshine is my favorite Mario game but it isn't listed as one of the better Mario games because it was untraditional and (a little bit) innovative.

Same goes for other games in their respective series. Nintendo doesn't just make great games...they've made some of the greatest game franchises ever.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go for an hour to two hour walk every night with my boyfriend, and I get plenty of exercise from other activities, including, but not limited to, acting like a crazy maniac at times. So don't tell me that I don't go outside and exercise. I do need to start playing Wii Fit Plus again, though.


----------



## Nixie (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I ever say that? did I ever say that?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say that, did I? I said Wii Fit Plus. While Wii Sports and Wii Sports Resort can also provide physical activity and exercise, they're not made specifically for it like Wii Fit and Wii Fit Plus.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You "shook your head in shame". That's what I took that as. XD


----------



## -Aaron (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>They go to great lengths to benefit people's lives

Some great benefit they give to people's lives. If they were about the people, they wouldn't make games that simulate playing instruments and playing sports. Instead, they should just endorse going outside.

EDIT: Whoops, wrong quote.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 20, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> I've noticed something.
> Every time one of these arguments break and out someone goes off to list how Nintendo doesn't make crappy games, they always list the same four-five games over and over.
> 
> What I'm trying to get at is, if Nintendo doesn't make crappy games why are there only ever a few listed?


It's funny, because I notice the same about the other video game companies, except they're mostly all from the same genre.

You want a list? Here's a list of great games.

Wii
Animal Crossing: City Folk
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart Wii
Metroid Prime: Trilogy
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Pok


----------



## Nixie (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> You "shook your head in shame". That's what I took that as. XD


Ohh tye... you silly :3 you need to learn that I'm hardly ever serious about topics concerning exercise... I'm too lazy! ;D


----------



## Smugleaf (May 20, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> I don't think this has to do with anything . . . but .


LMFAO OMG LOLOLOLOLOL
HOLY CRAP THAT WAS HILARIOUS xD


----------



## Mino (May 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your argument is becoming very incoherent, but I _think_ that you're trying to say that Nintendo hasn't changed at all, just people's tastes have changed or they've grown tired of it.  Also, the only reason they like the older games is due to pure nostalgia.

What you're saying here is that those who prefer the older games prefer them only for nostalgia, which is an incredibly broad claim to make, and can be dismissed without much consideration.  With the movement to 3D and higher budgets, games have fundamentally evolved at least once, and with it the fundamental experience of playing games has changed.  People like different games for different reasons.

You make the assumption that bigger and newer is better.  It's not necessarily true, and even if it were that doesn't mean that everyone holds that opinion.  Likewise, it is entirely your opinion that the games that you listed are better than their predecessors, whether or not you claim it as "nostalgia free truth".

I just think you're angry because you suck at Super Mario Bros. 3 or something. :gyroidsideways: 

Edit - Also you're assuming that Nintendo is some unchanging monolith that *censored.2.0*s out games.  It's not, it's full of ever-changing developers.  It's impossible to assume that they'll always make constantly-improving iterations, even if their entire strategy is using old formulae and building new things into them.  And even if every game _were_ created by the exact same people, there's no guarantee it would be better.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.
I've been waiting for a *good* list for a while.
I was getting really tired of seeing the same old, "Twilight Princess, SMG, etc, etc" stuff.

and yeah, people do it the same with the other game companies too. I was just waiting for someone to actually give a decent list instead of listing the few things that were popular.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 20, 2010)

Why can't people just accept that other people like different things. Arguing about video games is kind of silly imo.


----------



## Smugleaf (May 20, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that isn't true.
I don't get nostalgia from any of those games you listed, as I hadn't played them until they were already old. I still think some of those are better.
SMG < SM64
LoZ: TP = OOT (in terms of how good they are)
ACCF = ACGC (ACGC would be better if it had WiFi)

So, in reality, the newer games aren't (necessarily) better, as you said. It all depends on your opinion.


----------



## Mino (May 20, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Why can't people just accept that other people like different things. Arguing about video games is kind of silly imo.


No one here is trying to say that people don't like different things.  At least, I'm not.  Seriously, what are you talking about?

And half the reasons these stupid message boards exist is to argue about video games.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fontana (May 20, 2010)

It isn't. It never was imo.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, to the main topic:

I think that the games are easier to play in my opinion. Same old stuff, it just gets easier over time. Probably why I moved onto Sony for the most part, Nintendo games just don't seem to challenge me anymore.


----------



## Matfox (May 20, 2010)

nintendo IS really bad now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, to the main topic:
> 
> I think that the games are easier to play in my opinion. Same old stuff, it just gets easier over time. Probably why I moved onto Sony for the most part, Nintendo games just don't seem to challenge me anymore.


I keep my wii for the sake of newer wii games that may be good and the virtual console games. Stuck playing LTTP right now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep it with hopes Nintendo will discover Difficulty Settings. And the occasional WiiWare/Virtual Console game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha

I also keep it for my gamecube games.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 20, 2010)

I think that when people get older, they just don't like Nintendo as much because Nintendo games are aimed at younger children. They aren't really bad, people's interests just change.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> I think that when people get older, they just don't like Nintendo as much because Nintendo games are aimed at younger children. They aren't really bad, people's interests just change.


Reiteration


----------



## Micah (May 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamecube > Wii

I use my Wii for Gamecube games more than the Wii itself.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only gcn games had wifi...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell can you say the the GameCube is better than the Wii, when the Wii can do everything the GameCube can (well, mostly), plus _much_ more?


----------



## [Nook] (May 21, 2010)

Try arguing with this video, Ninty haters.

http://www.youtube.com/v/iiRKP5zJqQE

I expect yells of "But it has no blood and gore!" after this post.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2010)

Tye, I'm saying the games are better, not the system in itself. However, if nintendo were to impliment a ds-wii connecing game like the four sword adventure with gba and gcn, my love for them would return.


----------



## Bulerias (May 21, 2010)

http://wii.ign.com/articles/109/1091239p1.html


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 21 2010, 12:40:59 AM]Try arguing with this video, Ninty haters.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/iiRKP5zJqQE
> 
> I expect yells of "But it has no blood and gore!" after this post.


Wow.  I've been playing Nintendo games longer than you, give me a little credit.  Never would I claim that blood and gore are what makes a game good.  I'm fairly certain the only people that have ever made the claim that people play video games for blood and gore are prudish parents.

And what I saw there was a slower-paced version of a 14-year old game.  Hell, you even just showed me a level that's that old.  Awesome.


----------

